
Food tech is just men rebranding what women have done for decades - negrit
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/01/food-technology-soylent-slimfast-juice-fasting
======
Finnucane
The main difference between Slimfast and Soylent seems to be that the makers
of SlimFast assume you like food, and the makers of Soylent assume you hate
food. The attitudes behind a lot of this sort of food tech seems to be a kind
of religious asceticism--as if actually enjoying food, cooking it and eating
it, ties you too closely to the material world.

------
dudul
"Because it’s made by and for men, now we call it tech."

SlimFast was also made by men, but targeted at women. They are going after a
different demographic so they want to make it look like it's new. Nothing new
under the sun.

------
SixSigma
Innovate, Pivot, IPO, Buy-Back, Buy-Out

1945: S. Daniel Abraham incorporates the Thompson Medical Company.

1956: Abraham unveils his first diet product, Slim-Mint gum.

1976: The Dexatrim diet pill is launched.

1977: Thompson Medical introduces Slim-Fast.

1979: The company goes public.

1987: Abraham decides to take the firm private.

1988: Tommy Lasorda becomes a Slim-Fast spokesman.

1990: Slim-Fast is spun off; Abraham remains a majority stockholder.

2000: Unilever acquires Slim-Fast.

[http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/slim-
fast-f...](http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/slim-fast-foods-
company-history/)

